# Latest Additions To The Mid 20Th Century Part Of Collection



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

This months additions to boost the earlier part of my collection, the Russians have also grown thanks to Dapper!

Solga, Carda , Miromax and Reflex


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I like these 50s watches - the solga looks good to me .


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice one. Big fan of the 50's 60's. Some nice examples there.


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the look of these watches. I take it due their age they are quite small. what are the sizes, around 33mm?

The reflex has quite bit of character, I'm always a sucker for a red second hand!

Cheers


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pip-Pip said:


> I like the look of these watches. I take it due their age they are quite small. what are the sizes, around 33mm?
> 
> The reflex has quite bit of character, I'm always a sucker for a red second hand!
> 
> Cheers


Wearing the Reflex tonight as it happens.

Yes, they're all 33/34mm, the Solga being the biggest, with my scrawny wrist I can easily wear them without looking like I'm wearing one of Madame Frogs!. The largest I wear is an early 70's LeGant World Time and a couple of Komandirskies, all of which come in at around 40mm, I've a couple of other oldies with red second hands, a Smiths and an Avia, both from around 1948/1950. I've also got a late 40's Orfina, with lovely really thin black hands, the sweep second has a little red arrow head at its tip.


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like the top two best, especially the Carda. I now nothing about the quality of the watches though, but they look interesting.


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

They are lovely. I've got a 50/60s "Sully" that was my Grandads that I wear quite a lot and I find the old watches always wear much bigger than there size suggests.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I had a Sully Special until recently. Unfortunately it was too small, even for me, at just under 30mm, so I moved it on to a lady who wanted it for herself, a lady of impeccable taste!

I'd be interested to see your Sully, I still miss mine  , it did have the "look"


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

And here's my Sully. Nice size ,34mm diameter


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah Nice one Streety, good size and a lovely clean look too!!!

Here's the one I got rid of


----------

